# Ubisoft Discusses Value of Existing IPs, Hints at Impending Splinter Cell Announcement



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*Ubisoft Discusses Value of Existing IPs, Hints at Impending Splinter Cell Announcement*










Ubisoft’s Jade Raymond recently shared her thoughts on innovation and existing franchises, speaking to the value of well established IPs.

In an interview with the Guardian, Raymond explained that starting a new franchise involves a lot of risk, pointing out that when working with a well established IP, there is a lot more room to try out new things._If you have a gamplay idea, a sequel is a really great way to try out innovation you might not be sure will work, because even if one new gameplay idea or tech you are trying to create doesn’t work, there’s still tons of other stuff the fans want to live through and play the next game for._
_
Creating a new IP is a really tough task. There’s a lot of work you have to do when you’re creating a new IP that doesn’t have to take place when you’re building on an existing franchise. You have to ask yourself many questions, and not just on the gameplay, innovation or story, but basic things like, ‘What does the character look like? What is the character’s past?’_
_
There is a lot of work that goes into creating a new IP that you just don’t need to do if you are building on an existing IP._​Raymond went on to tease _Splinter Cell _fans, saying that gamers can expect an announcement regarding the franchise “in the coming months.” Here’s to hoping that Ubisoft puts their words into practice and gives us a completely fresh and unique experience with Sam Fisher – and make it available on the PS3.

Source: PSLS


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Wheres my new Rainbow6 game addle:


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Moonfly said:


> Wheres my new Rainbow6 game addle:


From what little info there is available it appears to still be in the works, rumors were that it was suppose to make an appearance this past E3 but that didn't happen. So hopefully it will see a release date next year but with Ubisoft being tight-lipped it leaves many of us to only make guess here.


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Yeah it is supposed to be in the works, with enough detail in the rumours to consider that a good possibility. As with Ghost Reckon though, they dont really seem to be in that much of a rush to develop it and release it.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Ubisoft has confirmed that Ghost Recon will hit the shelves on March 6,2012 unless something happens the date seems firm for now.


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

They are usually pretty good at hitting dates, they just dont rush releasing them (probably why they hit them so well). Ive every faith in them, its just the waiting is a killer when its something you really want. I think there is massive room for bringing the last title upto date, with a decent graphical step up like the one we see with the Elder scrolls games.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Agreed, Speaking of Elder Scrolls I'm really looking forward to Skyrim which I have on pre-order but your right when your looking forward to getting your hands on game the wait seems unbearable.


----------

